# DIRECTV Booth Photos from CES



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Your DBSTalk moderators on site at CES2008 are proud to give you this exclusive look at the DIRECTV experience at the Consumer Electronics show!

You can clearly see the AM21 OTA module, the HR21 pro, and the PCTV solution on a computer desktop!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

More Pictures from the DirecTV booth


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

what is the computer program displaying video from?


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

dbooth said:


> what is the computer program displaying video from?


The proprietary DirecTV software. There is an icon on the desktop.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Your DBSTalk moderators on site at CES2008 are proud to give you this exclusive look at the DIRECTV experience at the Consumer Electronics show!
> 
> You can clearly see the AM21 OTA module, the HR21 pro, and the PCTV solution on a computer desktop!


WOW - they must have one heck of a mirroring bill


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl (in red) conversing with some DIRECTV executives


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Earl (in red) conversing with some DIRECTV executives


The plot thickens.............


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Earl (in red) conversing with some DIRECTV executives


Hmmm, could any of them be his "sources"?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Hmmm, could any of them be his "sources"?


Naaaaah...they're just there to pick up his dry cleaning... :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Shouldn't they be kneeling?:lol: :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Shouldn't they be kneeling?:lol: :lol:


:lol: .. In all honesty I think we were all kneeling down to them .. :lol: It was great to chat with those guys. I wish I could have stayed longer as unfortunately, I had to catch a plane last night at the tail end of the event.

Thanks goes to all of you at the DIRECTV experience (I know you're reading ). Chase Carey was there along with some of the more technical members of DIRECTV. I wish I had taken more photos, but being in awe I realized I should have brought along a cameraman with me to help out :lol: .. next year 

It was a good time.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> :lol: .. In all honesty I think we were all kneeling down to them .. :lol: It was great to chat with those guys. I wish I could have stayed longer as unfortunately, I had to catch a plane last night at the tail end of the event.
> 
> Thanks goes to all of you at the DIRECTV experience (I know you're reading ). Chase Carey was there along with some of the more technical members of DIRECTV. I wish I had taken more photos, but being in awe I realized I should have brought along a cameraman with me to help out :lol: .. next year
> 
> It was a good time.


Got camera, will travel


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That photo is funny... I know when it was taken and I'm just to the right of it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That photo is funny... I know when it was taken and I'm just to the right of it.


:lol: .. There's a small possibility that the little bit of hair showing at the bottom of the photo is yours .. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> :lol: .. There's a small possibility that the little bit of hair showing at the bottom of the photo is yours .. :lol:


lol... i didn't even notice that....

i can see the shadow


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That photo is funny... I know when it was taken and I'm just to the right of it.


I think I see a shadow on the right side....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> Hmmm, could any of them be his "sources"?


Possibly. I know who his source is, but I don't know what he looks like:sure:

Carl


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We have our team photo....in the Poll thread.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl needs to lose a few pounds....


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Earl needs to lose a few pounds....


The camera adds 10 lbs


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jefbal99 said:


> The camera adds 10 lbs


The other 300lb are all mine..


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

My only concern is Tom. How in the heck is he old enough to have 6 grandkids and one great-grandkid? I only have two little ones of my OWN and I have more gray hair than he does! :lol:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, he does have young arms..... :lol:

Could it be that Tom makes liberal use of Grecian Formula ?



Mike Huss said:


> My only concern is Tom. How in the heck is he old enough to have 6 grandkids and one great-grandkid? I only have two little ones of my OWN and I have more gray hair than he does! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jefbal99 said:


> The camera adds 10 lbs


"How many cameras were on you"? Seriously there is some distortion toward the edges of the frame and Earl was standing closer than the rest of us. He's just a normal sized guy.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> "How many cameras were on you"? Seriously there is some distortion toward the edges of the frame and Earl was standing closer than the rest of us. He's just a normal sized guy.


TNTHDs stretch-o-vision


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> "How many cameras were on you"? Seriously there is some distortion toward the edges of the frame and Earl was standing closer than the rest of us. He's just a normal sized guy.


Nice little tool to fix both pincushion and barrel distortion.

http://www.epaperpress.com/ptlens/


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> *Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


What a motley crew if there ever was one!


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Man, it's exciting to see all of the pictures...


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> *Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


Thank you!

That is a great photo!

- Craig


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Earl needs to lose a few pounds....





Earl Bonovich said:


> The other 300lb are all mine..


Earl obviously got *lots* of sleep on his way back... :lol:

Heeees Baaaaaaaack....


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for posting guys.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> *Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


Thank you. It's really nice to be able to put a face to all the posts.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Thank you. It's really nice to be able to put a face to all the posts.


Or is it? :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> My only concern is Tom. How in the heck is he old enough to have 6 grandkids and one great-grandkid? I only have two little ones of my OWN and I have more gray hair than he does! :lol:


Yeah, he doesn't look old enough to have 6 grandkids. :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just wanted to say you guys did a great job on reporting on Directv. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Or is it? :lol:


I said "faces". I could have done without the full body shot. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> I said "faces". I could have done without the full body shot. :lol:


I keep saying this is a tough crowd... :eek2:

There's alot of brain cells in the photo!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> I said "faces". I could have done without the full body shot. :lol:


Gee Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> I said "faces". I could have done without the full body shot. :lol:


This is why you need a professional photographer with you on these excursions.....  You know what I mean Tom and Doug... 

Of course, there is photo editing software... :lol:


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> What a motley crew if there ever was one!


I was going to post a photo of Motley Crue before Doug removed all them (I thought of it on my way home last night but then never logged on).


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Funny how you develop pictures in your mind...
Earl expected bigger from all your need to lose weight posts...
Doug pretty close actualy..
Stewart just always saw your avatar...
Tom dead on for some reason...
Good to put a real face on the names..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Tom dead on for some reason...


same here... that is weird....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Tom dead on for some reason...


Actually, Tom was pretty lively .. didn't seem dead at all to me :lol:


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Tom used to have his picture in his avatar. Maybe your mental picture was formed by that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Funny how you develop pictures in your mind...
> Stewart just always saw your avatar...


If I'd had the hat with me, I would have put it on just for you guys.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If I'd had the hat with me, I would have put it on just for you guys.


Then we only would have seen a hat walking around the CES floor with a shadow under it... 

How creepy would that be? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> I said "faces". I could have done without the full body shot. :lol:


Just for you...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

All right, it's time to fess up. That's not the "real" photo. I hate to break with my fellow mods but I think it's time you see what we really look like. You all know I have some decent photoshop skills... I found those heads on a stock photo site and put them on our bodies. Here is the shot with our real heads:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Tom dead on for some reason...


Here too.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Faces only a mother can love LOL

Thanks for the pics nice to put a face behind all thos angry posts the mods make when we get out of control.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All right, it's time to fess up. That's not the "real" photo. I hate to break with my fellow mods but I think it's time you see what we really look like. You all know I have some decent photoshop skills... I found those heads on a stock photo site and put them on our bodies. Here is the shot with our real heads:


I just *KNEW* I'd seen some of you before...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All right, it's time to fess up. That's not the "real" photo. I hate to break with my fellow mods but I think it's time you see what we really look like. You all know I have some decent photoshop skills... I found those heads on a stock photo site and put them on our bodies. Here is the shot with our real heads:


Sshhh .. you weren't supposed to tell :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> *Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


Now, I wonder how many folks will print this out and post it above their computers?

Gentlemen, thanks for sharing, excellent crew to be sure.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All right, it's time to fess up. That's not the "real" photo. I hate to break with my fellow mods but I think it's time you see what we really look like. You all know I have some decent photoshop skills... I found those heads on a stock photo site and put them on our bodies. Here is the shot with our real heads:


Nice art work Mr. Shadow!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All right, it's time to fess up. That's not the "real" photo. I hate to break with my fellow mods but I think it's time you see what we really look like. You all know I have some decent photoshop skills... I found those heads on a stock photo site and put them on our bodies. Here is the shot with our real heads:


:lol: That is exactly what I thought you guys looked like.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Now, I wonder how many folks will print this out and post it above their computers?
> 
> Gentlemen, thanks for sharing, excellent crew to be sure.


I just did a copy and paste (ctrl+c then ctrl+v) (inside joke) to my picture file in my computer. Then I just just pull it up when I want.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> I just did a copy and paste (ctrl+c then ctrl+v) (inside joke) to my picture file in my computer. Then I just just pull it up when I want.


just right click and set as background :eek2:  :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

houskamp said:


> just right click and set as background :eek2:  :lol:


ah, very true. I knew how to do that. But, forgot all about that. You are such a wise man.  I have learned alot from you lately.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You guys are beginning to scare me, just a little.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Can we stop quoting the OP w/ photo, please? I really can't stomach to look at that picture more than once. I'm already considering therapy.


----------



## reup (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought there were only three stooges!!)

Thanks for the pic, its great to put faces to the names...I think..)


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

just want to thanks for all u do:goodjob: :icon_da:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> Can we stop quoting the OP w/ photo, please? I really can't stomach to look at that picture more than once. I'm already considering therapy.


What, this post?


Doug Brott said:


> *Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

"Oh! The humanity!"


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, these guys are nice humans. 


Doug Brott said:


> *Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

James Long said:


> Yes, these guys are nice humans.


where's your pic?  that should finish him off


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've seen Earl's mug for years at TCF, but it wasn't until this photo that I realized how much Earl looks like my cousin Chip!

Glad you guys posted the photo from CES - and glad you guys made the journey. Great job by all!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

houskamp said:


> where's your pic?  that should finish him off


I met someone tonight who recognized the picture I used to have in the avatar.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. *Ray Ramono, Stephen Baldwin, John Steinbeck and Grizzly Adams. (affectionately) * 


Doug Brott said:


> *Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Please, for the love of all that is holy, STOP!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Please, for the love of all that is holy, STOP!!!


Okay... we can stop that picture.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

0.o but who is the extra person!?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

okietekkie said:


> 0.o but who is the extra person!?




He is the person that opened my first door to the next level to all of this...
Which then opened a few more doors...
And then a few more doors....

I'll let someone else answer, if they know who it is.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... we can stop that picture.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: yes, who is extra guy?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> He is the person that opened my first door to the next level to all of this...
> Which then opened a few more doors...
> And then a few more doors....
> 
> I'll let someone else answer, if they know who it is.


And to be honest....
It was a shock and pleasure to see him there...

He would be in the group photo of the most memorable people I met on my trip to CES this year.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, when someone tells me because I can't figure out, I will say that it is always to cool to meet someone who you have had a lot of interaction with online, and genuinly like!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm going to use my super 400x zoom photo decrypting image clarification software like they use in CSI to zoom in on his nametag....


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I'm going to use my super 400x zoom photo decrypting image clarification software like they use in CSI to zoom in on his nametag....


What! You can't pull his DNA off the image file and run it in 30 seconds to get a name?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmmm. Did he host a private SWM chat awhile back?

Carl


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> Well, when someone tells me because I can't figure out, I will say that it is always to cool to meet someone who you have had a lot of interaction with online, and genuinly like!


I know who it is  .. And yes, it was a pleasure meeting him.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Hmmmm. Did he host a private SWM chat awhile back?
> 
> Carl


No, not him...

He was there though... and I am disapointed that I didn't get a picture with him...


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I'll let someone else answer, if they know who it is.


Lord Vader was recently in Pasadena ?? He could've have driven to Vegas.........doesn't like the first pic without him being repeated...........has the same initials as Las Vegas.........definitly Lord Vader !!?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

j/k lord


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Remember this was in Las Vegas, just go up to the security office, find his image and run that software that scans a thousand faces a minute and matches it up.:lol: I know you will never find out but it would be interesting just how close real Vegas security is to what they show on TV...

Back to topic, thanks for posting the picture. It is good to put faces with the people you talk with.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Looks like Robert from Value Electronics. That is where I purchased my setup. Those guys were GREAT to deal with. 

Is that where my used Tivo came from?

BTW Earl...I spent a few hours on it last weekend and.....it's booting up. Should be re-subbed in the near future.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Looks like Robert from Value Electronics.


Why yes it does .. and it is! :grin:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

In the second picture in post 2, it describes MediaShare as allowing HD from the DVR to the PC. That seems backwards from what we get. Does this mean we will eventually get that capability or is that a nod to the HDPC20?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes that feature was demonstrated at the booth. Both from PC to HR2x and from HR2x to PC. Coming soon, anon, or not nearly fast enough to your PC and HR2x...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And no Grecian Formula here, that is my real hair color. 

There are two things happening, I'm not graying very quickly at all (my sister and brother, just two years younger) are both much grayer than I am. And my wife had our kids 18 years before I met her (and them.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I haven't seen/heard from Robert in forever. How is he doing?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... we can stop that picture.


You guys look good in HD. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> You guys look good in HD. :lol:


Thanks!

If it hasn't been mentioned, that area of the DIRECTV experience was where some actors where going through a standard install process .. that is why it looks like a living room.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned, that area of the DIRECTV experience was where some actors where going through a standard install process .. that is why it looks like a living room.


It is a cleaver room display.

I had a comeback about the install....but we'll let it go for now....  :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If it hasn't been mentioned, that area of the DIRECTV experience was where some actors where going through a standard install process .. that is why it looks like a living room.


It kind of looked like it was an HD tv set. That is where my comment came from.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Looks like Robert from Value Electronics. That is where I purchased my setup. Those guys were GREAT to deal with.
> 
> Is that where my used Tivo came from?
> 
> BTW Earl...I spent a few hours on it last weekend and.....it's booting up. Should be re-subbed in the near future.





Tom Robertson said:


> And no Grecian Formula here, that is my real hair color.
> 
> There are two things happening, I'm not graying very quickly at all (my sister and brother, just two years younger) are both much grayer than I am. And my wife had our kids 18 years before I met her (and them.)
> 
> ...





tfederov said:


> I haven't seen/heard from Robert in forever. How is he doing?


Yes that is Robert and it was a real pleasure to meet him. He is very personable and friendly, and he seems to be doing well. I talked to him about his operation and he told me he was very busy!

Hair color... well I'll tell you that's my actual hair color too. Actual scalp color as well. I'm just glad all these pictures were taken from the front, let's stop there.

A little explanation of that picture: The DIRECTV booth had a large window dressed up to look like a TV screen. All day there was a model in there pretending to be on a TV show. She did a great job. In the evening we five were let in there for a group picture. As far as I know we are the only non-DIRECTV people to be let in there.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> It kind of looked like it was an HD tv set. That is where my comment came from.


I thought it looked like the opening shot from the old Family Feud - ".. and The Moderator Family - come on down!"


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> I thought it looked like the opening shot from the old Family Feud - ".. and The Moderator Family - come on down!"


:lol: That's a good one!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> I thought it looked like the opening shot from the old Family Feud - ".. and The Moderator Family - come on down!"


GOOD ANSWER! GOOD ANSWER!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A little explanation of that picture: The DIRECTV booth had a large window dressed up to look like a TV screen. All day there was a model in there pretending to be on a TV show. She did a great job. In the evening we five were let in there for a group picture. As far as I know we are the only non-DIRECTV people to be let in there.


Please note that the normal DirecTV HD service is NOT in 3D. (Yet.)

That particular program was in 5G ... (five geek).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeW said:


> Is that where my used Tivo came from?
> 
> BTW Earl...I spent a few hours on it last weekend and.....it's booting up. Should be re-subbed in the near future.


No, the one you got was my 3rd replacement.... Hard Drive died on the first, then HDMI didn't work on the 2nd (and the 3rd, but I just gave up after that).

And very very cool you got it booting agian.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

James Long said:


> Please note that the normal DirecTV HD service is NOT in 3D. (Yet.)


I want to make a make a note about that display...

During the few times we were in the DirecTV area... there were actors in there. And a couple of times there were some actresses in there...

That I must say.... dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I tried one time to pick up the remote, and change the channel to 595...

Didn't work though...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That was the OTHER convention across town.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I tried one time to pick up the remote, and change the channel to 595...
> 
> Didn't work though...


Maybe you can try it today via the Slingbox.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I want to make a make a note about that display...
> 
> During the few times we were in the DirecTV area... there were actors in there. And a couple of times there were some actresses in there...
> 
> ...


I can neither confirm nor deny Earl's comment. I will say that I thought the young lady in the room did an excellent job in her assigned task of looking like a happy DIRECTV customer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I want to make a make a note about that display...
> 
> During the few times we were in the DirecTV area... there were actors in there. And a couple of times there were some actresses in there...
> 
> ...


But one question Earl .. Did the telephone work on the set?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> But one question Earl .. Did the telephone work on the set?


Yes it did... I checked...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

vankai said:


> Lord Vader was recently in Pasadena ?? He could've have driven to Vegas.........doesn't like the first pic without him being repeated...........has the same initials as Las Vegas.........definitly Lord Vader !!?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> j/k lord


Lord Vader was in Vegas for only a few hours on the 2nd, as he awaited his Star Destroyer's connecting flight back to Chicago, where he had to be back to school by the 7th, when the kids came back from break.


----------



## jpepping (Aug 10, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The other 300lb are all mine..


Maybe there were 30 more cameras there. :hurah:

Thanks for all your help on this board Earl. I lurk more than I post, and always look for posts from you as they have the right info.

Jim


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes it did... I checked...


Wait until they see the bill!!! :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Earl, you have gained a little weight since we used to post together over at tivocommunity. Great posting guys!!!!

By the way, great to see Robert again as he sold me the first HR10-250 to be activated thru Directv in the U.S. I was the King for a day or two.

Now I am going to buy a HR21-700 and add a AM-21 to it to get the other HD channels I can't get with my 2 HR10-250s. GREAT STUFF!!!

By the way, did I mention I was a professional photographer Earl and I can supply my own transportation out there next year!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Earl, you have gained a little weight since we used to post together over at tivocommunity. Great posting guys!!!!
> 
> By the way, great to see Robert again as he sold me the first HR10-250 to be activated thru Directv in the U.S. I was the King for a day or two.
> 
> ...


Rich...we can carpool....I told Tom the same thing...!!!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> *Your Moderators .. From Left to Right .. Earl, Doug, Stuart and Tom.*


With a little more magnification you might be able to see stuarts real name


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

gcisko said:


> With a little more magnification you might be able to see stuarts real name


Just get the software that they use on CSI. They can zoom in with great clarity so you can read anything no matter how small. And it only takes about 5 seconds to do. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> By the way, did I mention I was a professional photographer Earl and I can supply my own transportation out there next year!!!


Actually this would have been really helpful this year since the four of us ending up talking more than taking pictures at the private event.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

gcisko said:


> With a little more magnification you might be able to see stuarts real name


Huh? You mean Lamont Cranston?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I so call dibs on going next year. I got the green light from the boss (wife) to finally go.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gcisko said:


> With a little more magnification you might be able to see stuarts real name


Here you go, does this help?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Here you go, does this help?


Nice try. The original image clearly shows the upper first name is longer than the lower last name. Your image shows the reverse. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gcisko said:


> Nice try. The original image clearly shows the upper first name is longer than the lower last name. Your image shows the reverse. :lol:


Alas, Stuart's name is Sweet .. and he's a good guy to boot.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I so call dibs on going next year. I got the green light from the boss (wife) to finally go.


I'm in too...not that I've cleared it with the boss yet, but at least I have a brother and a buddy that want to go. It helps that I live in Utah and can get to Vegas in 6 hours. 

DBSTalkers unite at the next CES!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gcisko said:


> Nice try. The original image clearly shows the upper first name is longer than the lower last name. Your image shows the reverse. :lol:


Ever since photoshop......


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ever since photoshop......


I didn't use Photoshop ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

... I used GIMP :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

had any of you guys ever met in person before CES??


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ I first read that as:

had any of you guys ever met in prison before CES?


Brings a whole new take to the sentence.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> ^ I first read that as:
> 
> had any of you guys ever met in prison before CES?
> 
> Brings a whole new take to the sentence.


Joey, have you ever been to a Turkish prison?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Alas, Stuart's name is Sweet .. and he's a good guy to boot.


I never said or implied he was not a good guy. If my comments were taken that way, then obviously I apologize. Thanks for sharing all the photos. It is great to see what everyone looks like!


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

We want more channels.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> ... I used GIMP :lol:


Now I know why Earl keeps calling you GIMPY...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

of the moderators, I've met Earl previously. And Jason Nipp, Richard King and FTAMichael.

I've also met Milominderbinder2.

Unfortunately, I just missed Radioenginerd this trip. I was too busy covering the events to link up most of the time, then we missed phone calls on his last day. 

Cheers,
Tom

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> I've seen Earl's mug for years at TCF, but it wasn't until this photo that I realized how much Earl looks like my cousin Chip!


or that he's so busy modding here that he didn't update his avatar there :grin:

Would love to be at one of these shows someday.....dreamin...


----------

